

Women in Tech - A Practical Need - Sindrome
http://www.flaskofespresso.com/2012/12/females-in-tech-an-eye-opening-experience/

======
Sindrome
Prior to founding <http://www.getgumball.com/>, I was impartial to most calls
for more women in technology. Now I'm pretty convinced.

